# Suche Gästepass vor dem Kauf :D



## -z3rk3n- (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie im Titel schon steht, ich suche eine liebenswerte Person die mir einen Gästepass zum testen des Spiels zur Verfügung stellt.
Wäre echt Prima wenn ich eine Antwort erhalten würde^^
Finde das spiel echt klasse, würde jedoch vorher lieber testen bevor ich die katze im sack kaufe denn 50,- tacken sind schon einiges und gute spiele müssen gekauft werden. ^^

Vielen dank im vorraus.

Mfg. z3rk3n


----------

